# drown lines



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

hey all you guys and galls out there what is the minamal waite at the end of the drown lines in soft bottom creeks for *****.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

on my drowners i use pogo stakes... basically just a fender washer with a J hook through it attached to the cable... i use about 18" of cable off the end of the pogo to put in the ground for ****, mink, 'rats...

for beaver, i have used 24" of cable in soft bottoms and 18" in hard clay... depends on what you think will hold them. when i use weights i use the biggest rock i can carry. about 50 lbs. most of the time.

by the way, the washers i use are the 2" fender washers with a 5/16 hole in the middle... fits the J hook real well.


----------

